#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to group radio buttons, select and load the fly-in image

## Rocky2013

Hi,
I am looking for help on how to.

I have (3) quesions in the survey slide.  Each question has three radio buttons to pick.
Button1 labels for "OK"
Button2 labels for "Not Sure"
Button3 labels for "Not OK"

During the slide show, one gets in this slide, then I will people which option will be best
answer to the quesion.  Once the radio button is picked, then the image "OK" will fly in 
landed on the right side of slide next to the 3rd button.  If a "Not OK" button is picked,
then "OK" image will be disolved and new "Not OK" image will be appeared at the location.
Once the first question is done, then move on to the next question, running the same procedure.
Then the 3rd.  

The (3) radio buttons will be grouped for each question; it will be (3) independent groups.
I assume it may need VBA to fly-in the image and fly out once the matching button is selected.

I do not have a slide.  The image does not matter for the example, can be any.
there will be (3) different images for each button in a group but same idential groups.

Thanks of your help.

----------


## AndyLitch

1. Group each set of radio buttons inside an ActiveX frame and use custom animation triggered by button select.

----------


## Rocky2013

I want to use form radio buttons.

----------

